# TTOC @ ADI 13th October



## Wallsendmag

Once again this year the club will be attending ADI at Castle Combe on Saturday 13th October for a place on the club stand see the link below. We have booked A TTOC exclusive track sessions again after last years success, these are available at a price of £35 including admission for the driver (normally £10) .

For more info see Here

*ADI Club Stand *

Wallsendmag
Nick
Paul Layhe
Brittan
VSPURS
Burns
jacko
glslang
phodge
Dani
John H
Tony Rigby
Big Syd 
V6Rul
TTSPORT666 
paulc1
Gary Cabell
Guzzi
J8keith
RICHJWALL
Zeberdee
JossyTT
Spaceman10
Amaranth
Phope
TTChan
Peter-SS
Shunter
conlechi 
rocketR
fredwa
olds_cool
Rhod_TT
adamTT
polowoof 
James
kiddy31
TT_RS
TTK8
Lamps
TTjay
Emma Pickering
Diveratt
madmark
dtsdesignz
mighty tee


----------



## phope

Offer for the entry price/discounted track sessions are here:

*Only 12 available presently at this price - £35*

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... cts_id=306


----------



## Redtoy

Looks like i've got the track to myself then


----------



## Wallsendmag

Redtoy said:


> Looks like i've got the track to myself then


4 places sold so far


----------



## Redtoy

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Amaranth

I'll be there but not on the track


----------



## TT K8

Me too!


----------



## paulc1

Count me in for the stand , but it won't let me login in on the link below , it show says my details are incorrect


----------



## VSPURS

Just bought my track session!
:roll:


----------



## Zebedee

Hiya,

Can you put us down for the stand please|||

Thank you.

Lin and Darren


----------



## TT_RS

Please put me down provisionally for the stand. When i get my shifts i will then confirm.
Thanks
Stu


----------



## bigsyd

Can you put us down for the stand please


----------



## neilc

I will be there but alas with my own trade stand with my new V6 project on show and also my trackready S3 will be pounding the track with demo rides if anyone fancies one.


----------



## [email protected]

For obvious reasons can everyone wanting a stand place please use the link and post in that thread.


----------



## Bikerz

VSPURS said:


> Just bought my track session!
> :roll:


I hope it goes better then last time :wink: When Can I come up and adjust the suspension? :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Track session and 2 Year Renewal to TTOC complete :? (I had a e-mail saying it expires within the next 3 months) (No idea when that is !!)

Also is there a entery ticket for passangers at ADI? not track passangers as thats usually sorted on the day....  just passangers into the event?

SO if i'm tracking i'm assuming i'm on the stand


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

P.S just seen the show plates and ordered those :? will save this from happening again:-


----------



## RICHJWALL

Hi all.

Just ordered the £35 ticket from TTOC. Only 4 left in stock Hurry.   

Great fun last year.

Richard


----------



## Wallsendmag

Only three left now


----------



## TTSPORT666

Hi Guys

Just signed up for the track day.... Couldn't find the link for the TTOC stand places....  If not Neil can i have a plan on your stand? I will practice and perfect my Norfolk accent... 

Damien.


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just signed up for the track day.... Couldn't find the link for the TTOC stand places....  If not Neil can i have a plan on your stand? I will practice and perfect my Norfolk accent...
> 
> Damien.


The stand list is HERE  I'll putyou down for one.


----------



## paulc1

Hello can you put me down for the club stand , can't wait for it


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just signed up for the track day.... Couldn't find the link for the TTOC stand places....  If not Neil can i have a plan on your stand? I will practice and perfect my Norfolk accent...
> 
> Damien.


Oh ar boy , thats all the Norfolk you need Damien. Shame I wont be on track at the same time. But I will take you out for a spin in the S3.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Wallsendmag said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Just signed up for the track day.... Couldn't find the link for the TTOC stand places....  If not Neil can i have a plan on your stand? I will practice and perfect my Norfolk accent...
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> The stand list is HERE  I'll putyou down for one.
Click to expand...

Great stuff Cheers.. 

"Oh Ar Neil" a lap in your mighty s3 would be awesome....  Its going to be a great day, can't wait. 

Damien.


----------



## guzzi

one more for the stand please, cant get the link to work.
cheers Norm.


----------



## Wallsendmag

guzzi said:


> one more for the stand please, cant get the link to work.
> cheers Norm.


have you registered at the members forum?


----------



## RICHJWALL

Hi 
Can you put us down for the TTOC Club stand please.

See you there 8)


----------



## jossytt

just bought track session can i go on the stand too? the link wont recognise my membership for the ttoc i think my username is wrong on there?


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Wallsendmag said:


> The stand list is HERE  I'll putyou down for one.


Is there a secret to how to gain access to that bit??? can't seem to log in??? :? is it my password for the TTOC shop or something??? or do i have to register ???


----------



## Wallsendmag

You need to register lol


----------



## j8keith

Hi Andrew, can you put me down for the Club Stand please.


----------



## Bikerz

Put me down for general foolery...... and sadley yet again without the TT :roll: Im sure Il be in a one of my other hairdresser cars from the stable :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

If anyone is interested in a track session we may be able to obtain a second session if there is enough interest.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

as said elsewhere i'll run both sessions if another comes available !!


----------



## phope

First 12 slots now fully sold, so the club has gone and reserved another 12 slots for another exclusive TT only session

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=286414

Direct link to club shop to book your place: £35

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... cts_id=306

I think there at least 5 people wanting to get into this 2nd session already, so spaces are strictly limited!


----------



## peter-ss

Can you put me down for the club stand please.


----------



## Wallsendmag

peter-ss said:


> Can you put me down for the club stand please.


Not fancy a trip around the track :wink: Only nine slots left and three of those have interested parties :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

Wallsendmag said:


> peter-ss said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you put me down for the club stand please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not fancy a trip around the track :wink: Only nine slots left and three of those have interested parties :wink:
Click to expand...

errrrr no Andrew, my nerves still havn't died down from last year :lol: :lol: will be there tho........


----------



## Diveratt

Paid for the second track session any one who was on last here remember if helmets are required?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Diveratt said:


> Paid for the second track session any one who was on last here remember if helmets are required?


Yes they are, you can hire them on the day if you need to?


----------



## conlechi

Andrew can you put me on the list for a club stand pass please 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

conlechi said:


> Andrew can you put me on the list for a club stand pass please
> 
> Cheers
> Mark


Will do , on one condition :wink:


----------



## conlechi

Wallsendmag said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew can you put me on the list for a club stand pass please
> 
> Cheers
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> Will do , on one condition :wink:
Click to expand...

Ok , will get it sorted :roll:

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

Good Man


----------



## Bikerz

I will bring 2 maybe 3 spare helmets again (full face Bike ones tho) but fine for track as all BSA stamped.


----------



## Rocketr

Track and pass ordered


----------



## TTchan

Rocketr said:


> Track and pass ordered


Awesome


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Just ordered the second session.

will pay tonight as my bank wants my card reader... (BLOODY THING !!)

Where is everyone staying? think i'm bringing my dad rather than the gf this year? twin room rather than double??

P.S do i need to pay £35 for the admission ticket for passanger? or is it £10 per car meaning only the £25 for second session?


----------



## A3DFU

Please check this thread for Saturday Evening's Gala Dinner meal choices

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=294469


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

sorry for delay just paid the Order for the second session last night via bank transfer... dunno who needs to be Om'd to make sure it's all gone ok !!


----------



## Wallsendmag

tony_rigby_uk said:


> sorry for delay just paid the Order for the second session last night via bank transfer... dunno who needs to be Om'd to make sure it's all gone ok !!


It's fine and the second entry can be used by your passenger :wink:


----------



## olds_cool

Any room left on the stand for little old me???


----------



## Wallsendmag

olds_cool said:


> Any room left on the stand for little old me???


yes , just follow the instructions on the first post


----------



## Wallsendmag

Only four track places left for the afternoon session, get in quick :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies

Andy,

This weekend has now dropped free for me. As I've not managed any shows so far this year I might give this one a go. I see people are still booking up track sessions - is there room on the stand still too? And how about the hotel and the dinner?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Mark Davies said:


> Andy,
> 
> This weekend has now dropped free for me. As I've not managed any shows so far this year I might give this one a go. I see people are still booking up track sessions - is there room on the stand still too? And how about the hotel and the dinner?


Yes , yes and not sure about the hotel but there is a alternative next door and the more the merrier for the dinner .


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Wallsendmag said:


> Mark Davies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Andy,
> 
> This weekend has now dropped free for me. As I've not managed any shows so far this year I might give this one a go. I see people are still booking up track sessions - is there room on the stand still too? And how about the hotel and the dinner?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes , yes and not sure about the hotel but there is a alternative next door and the more the merrier for the dinner .
Click to expand...

Hotel was fine last week when i booked


----------



## jossytt

STUPID QUESTION ALERT!!! 

What is the dress code for dinner suit/tux/smart casual etc

and PLEASE dont wind me up i dont want to turn up in a chicken outfit or something :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

jossytt said:


> STUPID QUESTION ALERT!!!
> 
> What is the dress code for dinner suit/tux/smart casual etc
> 
> and PLEASE dont wind me up i dont want to turn up in a chicken outfit or something :lol:


Friday is casual, Saturday is suit/tie the Tie must be the colour of your car, TTOC tradition.


----------



## phodge

So does hubby wear a tie the colour of my car, or the colour of his car?


----------



## Wallsendmag

phodge said:


> So does hubby wear a tie the colour of my car, or the colour of his car?


The colour of the TT :roll:


----------



## phodge

Well, you didn't specify! :lol:

And thanks for the sponsorship!


----------



## Wallsendmag

phodge said:


> Well, you didn't specify! :lol:
> 
> And thanks for the sponsorship!


Anytime


----------



## phope

For the track session, only *ONE* slot remains, and no more will be available at this discounted price

If you're interested, get in quickly!

Shop link: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... cts_id=306


----------



## Bikerz

Anyone that lives near Spenc coming that could fit a rear bumper in their car for me?

Matt B
Syd
Steve V6
Tony 
Mark Hogan

???


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

No chance Sheldon.. With the staying over and meth tank including helmets i'm never gonna fit a bumper in.. Sorry dude


----------



## Mark Davies

I might have talked Deb into coming along for this but plowing through all the various threads I haven't worked out all the logistics. I need to buy the last track session from the TTOC shop to get in. I need to book a hotel (preferably the Swindon Hilton). But what's needed to sort out the Saturday night gala dinner? Can't find a price for it or where to book anywhere.


----------



## brittan

You don't NEED to book a track session to get in; parting with £10 each on the gate will do. If you book the track session this covers entry for the driver only.

I know that some people have booked the Premier Inn right next door to the Swindon Hilton as it's cheaper.

Meal choices for the Gala dinner here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=240
You can order direct with Autometrix or via Andrew - see the last post in this thread: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=202 Don't forget your red tie!


----------



## Mark Davies

Ah bugger. Monumental cock-up! Mixed up some dates for a trip away and thought we were going later in the week but turns out we leave on the Saturday. Unfortunately didn't realise that until after I'd booked a room for the weekend at the Premier Inn, and of course to save money I went for the non-cancelable rate.

So, if anyone is going and hasn't yet booked a room there's one available for 2 nights at the Premier Inn. Drop me a line if you can take it.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Anyone that's joining us for the Meal on the Friday please choose your Starter and Main Course from the Menu HERE and then let me know what you are having .The meal is booked for 2030.


----------



## TTchan

Wallsendmag said:


> Anyone that's joining us for the Meal on the Friday please choose your Starter and Main Course from the Menu HERE and then let me know what you are having .


Pm'd 8)


----------



## olds_cool

What time is the meal on Friday guys?


----------



## Wallsendmag

olds_cool said:


> What time is the meal on Friday guys?


Half eight


----------



## lamps

Sorry for the late response but I will be coming along but I have to work first thing saturday morning so i probably wont be there till about 11.30am. I guess that will be a bit late to be on the club stand but I will certainly come and meet everyone.

Cheers Lamps


----------



## TT K8

Hi Andrew,

My name doesn't seem to have made it onto the list yet for the club stand? Can you pop it down please?

Ta


----------



## Wallsendmag

All the Track info and stand passes posted out today.


----------



## RICHJWALL

Wallsendmag said:


> All the Track info and stand passes posted out today.


Hi

The postman delivered mine today. See you all there.

Thanks, 
Richard


----------



## Wallsendmag

Last track session sold but if anyone want to join us on the stand the thread is http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic ... 2845#p2845


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi Andy

Did you get my massage

Regards

Phil


----------



## Wallsendmag

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Did you get my massage
> 
> Regards
> 
> Phil


I did indeed


----------



## Wallsendmag

ADI Awards evening meal - bookings close Tuesday 2nd October 10am. Phone Tel: 01525 750 500 to book


----------



## paulc1

Got my pass for ADI yesterday thanks Andy


----------



## jossytt

Anyone cruising from Shepton mallet/bath direction?


----------



## Wallsendmag

jossytt said:


> Anyone cruising from Shepton mallet/bath direction?


Did you book the meal ?


----------



## jossytt

Wallsendmag said:


> jossytt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone cruising from Shepton mallet/bath direction?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you book the meal ?
Click to expand...

All paid and good  happy days!


----------



## polowoof

Hi,

Does anyone know when is our tracking slot during the day? It says on the letter to arrive from 8am onwards and driver briefing starts at 8.30am.

Cheers

Derek


----------



## Wallsendmag

polowoof said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know when is our tracking slot during the day? It says on the letter to arrive from 8am onwards and driver briefing starts at 8.30am.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Derek


We're trying to get some confirmed times from Autometrix


----------



## Wallsendmag

If anyone on the stand would like a couple issues of absoluTTe free please pm me with the issue numbers you would like.

And for those going to the meal on the Friday night who haven't chosen yet can you please let me have your choice by Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Mark Davies

I've still got a room booked at the Premiere Inn next door to the Hilton for both Friday and Saturday night which I can't use and can't cancel. It would be a real shame if it went to waste.

So even if you already have a room booked and are in a position to cancel it why not do so, save yourself the expense and drop me a line and you can have mine?


----------



## ttjay

I might pop across to this as I missed last year and ADI is always a good day out

may see you there [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

News for people taking part in the Track Sessions, it's hard to be specific but we are looking at having the morning Track Session at 10:00 and the afternoon session at 13:30 . The briefings start at 08:30 so please plan to get there nice and early.


----------



## jossytt

hope im not puting a bad omen on things but the weather so far next saturday looks clear!  
http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?acti ... =#forecast


----------



## A3DFU

Ssshhhhhh


----------



## Spaceman10

Please please let it be dry 

Not long now lol

Roll on Friday


----------



## smally4

Will be coming up early sat morning but on another stand  didn't no there was a ttoc stand 
Will be part of southwest dubberz 
Any one from around Bristol going up early sat?


----------



## jossytt

I'm coming from Shepton mallet way probably with some other peeps from Yeovil area I would imagine we'll go through bath


----------



## A3DFU

Driving down from Manchester early morning on Friday to meet with our Spanish Rep for late lunch. Anyone wants to join is most welcome!

I'll aim for Sandbach Services on the M6 south around 10am


----------



## TT K8

smally4 said:


> Will be coming up early sat morning but on another stand  didn't no there was a ttoc stand
> Will be part of southwest dubberz
> Any one from around Bristol going up early sat?


Yep, we are!


----------



## jacko

I will be travelling through Bath as well.


----------



## paulc1

I've got a very long trek from Chippenham


----------



## Wallsendmag

paulc1 said:


> I've got a very long trek from Chippenham


Try my trip or even phopes :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

For anyone going to the meal on the Friday we need you choices by Tuesday evening


----------



## smally4

Ttk8 what time u leaving ... Are you going in convoy with any one?


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

A3DFU said:


> Driving down from Manchester early morning on Friday to meet with our Spanish Rep for late lunch. Anyone wants to join is most welcome!
> 
> I'll aim for Sandbach Services on the M6 south around 10am


Thanks Dani! See you and anyone who wants to join us.

Cheers


----------



## Skeee

paulc1 said:


> I've got a very long trek from Chippenham


I may stop off half way there, at Kington Langley! :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

JorgeTTCQ said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Driving down from Manchester early morning on Friday to meet with our Spanish Rep for late lunch. Anyone wants to join is most welcome!
> 
> I'll aim for Sandbach Services on the M6 south around 10am
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dani! See you and anyone who wants to join us.
> 
> Cheers
Click to expand...


----------



## TT K8

smally4 said:


> Ttk8 what time u leaving ... Are you going in convoy with any one?


Hi Smally, in a convoy of 1 at the moment and will probably be leaving home at around 0730. Whereabouts in Bristle be you?


----------



## smally4

Well there's a few people from Weston coming up so gunna get on motorway just before they get to aztecwest and let them catch up ( Gunna b around 7-7.30)


----------



## TT K8

We'll be on the A420 and won't touch the motorway so will see you up at the Combe.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just had the session times confirmed by Autonetrix as. 10:00. and 14:00


----------



## VSPURS

Afternoon session for me please!


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> Afternoon session for me please!


Hi Steve , we just allocated people in the order of booking so you have a morning session at the moment , might be worth PMing the afternoon bunch and see if someone can swap .

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic ... 2231#p2231


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> Afternoon session for me please!


Does that mean"she is alive" ?
Steve


----------



## Nem

Wallsendmag said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Afternoon session for me please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve , we just allocated people in the order of booking so you have a morning session at the moment , might be worth PMing the afternoon bunch and see if someone can swap .
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/viewtopic ... 2231#p2231
Click to expand...

Everyone who has a track slot will need to keep to their booked session, be it morning or afternoon, else we'll end up with less than 12 cars in the morning and then people missing out in the afternoon as we can only have the 12 cars on track at once for our sessions.

As Andrew said tho, you can see if someone will swap but we'll need to know as we have a list of which people are going out in which session.


----------



## jossytt

I'm meeting tt_rs at sparkford for 6:30 if anyone else is in the area?


----------



## VSPURS

I'll just see how it goes on the day then.
8)


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> I'll just see how it goes on the day then.
> 8)


Is she running ok now on your standalone?
Steve


----------



## VSPURS

V6RUL said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just see how it goes on the day then.
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Is she running ok now on your standalone?
> Steve
Click to expand...

I hope so.
Its finally been set up, but will need to be driven to be sure that the glitches have been ironed out.
Should be picking it up after work tonight or tomorrow night and then I'll know.
Can't wait.


----------



## V6RUL

VSPURS said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just see how it goes on the day then.
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Is she running ok now on your standalone?
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so.
> Its finally been set up, but will need to be driven to be sure that the glitches have been ironed out.
> Should be picking it up after work tonight or tomorrow night and then I'll know.
> Can't wait.
Click to expand...

Good luck..maybe Frase will want to poke around.
Steve


----------



## Rhod_TT

Anyone going with a Mk1 who's happy for me to test a 'used' alarm siren on that I purchased form a well known auction site?I've tried it in my car and it doesn't work. The seller naturally says it my car, but I suspect this siren too is a failed one that has had its NiMh cells leak inside it.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

Hi Rhod!
Don't forget my ABT TT book  
Cheers


----------



## A3DFU

Well I washed my car in the pouring rain today. Managed to dry it during a break in the clouds. Now it's throwing it down again ???

See all of you tomorrow


----------



## peter-ss

I did mine on Tuesday and wont get chance to do it again before ADI.

I won't be getting there until about 10am on Saturday!


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

Will be doing mine in the morning and then setting off about 12

Phil


----------



## A3DFU

Swindon weather for Saturday

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2636389


----------



## Spaceman10

Oh no sat don't look good


----------



## Nem

http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/swindon

It's not that bad


----------



## Spaceman10

Nice one nick

Let hope it is not got 4wd lol

Phil


----------



## A3DFU

winter coat for me [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## TTchan

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Will be doing mine in the morning and then setting off about 12
> 
> Phil


Same  me and raj should get there around 5!!

Looking forward to seeing some old faces and some new 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

We're leaving at half eight


----------



## Nem

I'm meeting a couple of others at Trowel services (just below J26) on the M1 around 2:15 - 2:30pm. Not sure if that would in any way tie up with you lot but just in case


----------



## brittan

Wallsendmag said:


> We're leaving at half eight


Are you aiming to get there for lunch? 8)


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

TT all nice and clean also the sun out  
Let hope it out for sat

See you all later

Phil


----------



## TTchan

Just finished cleaning mine and I'm gonna leave in 15 mins  see you in 3/4 hours!


----------



## Rocketr

What time are people going to be at castle Combe? Gates opening to us at 7.30


----------



## jossytt

Rocketr said:


> What time are people going to be at castle Combe? Gates opening to us at 7.30


I'll be there at 8 hope I'm not alone  lol


----------



## TT_RS

iLL BE THERE FOR 8. RAIN IS OFFICIALLY BANNED :lol: :lol:


----------



## paulc1

7.30 for me and my car is now all clean and shiny , hope it stays that way


----------



## flippers69

hi,place on the stand please


----------



## NaughTTy

Was thinking about popping down for this but TT is currently sporting a rather lovely comedy space saver following a puncture and no supply of Goodyears  So I guess that's made my mind up for me :?


----------



## Redtoy

Joss & Stu, are you still leaving Sparkford at 6.30, if so I will wait at the lay by on 303 Wincanton bypass for about 6.45?? Got a dirty car for tomorrow, didn't get it back from the garage until 6.30, to dark to do much !!


----------



## Rocketr

Managed to wash little red before dark thank god, will see you guys in the morning bright eyed (maybe some anyway!)


----------



## VSPURS

Unfortunately I can't make it tomorrow, but if anyone wants my track session pass and stand pass then feel free to pick up in the morning for free, from Tamworth!


----------



## Amaranth

Surreal post for me this.
ADI last year was my first TTOC event and it was there that my daughter Courtney and I got to meet a thoroughly nice group of people. Since then I have taken my lovely red car to lots of events and met lots more great people and I am so grateful for all the advice but most of all for the friendships and welcome from the club. Earlier this ŷear I was made redundant from the University and although I have just yesterday secured two months of work in London starting in a week, it is too little too late and I have had to advertise the car.
Tomorrow someone wants to come and see it as a potential Christmas present for his wife and I simply cannot refuse, I have to return to the Humdrum practical transport vehicle but boy it has been a fabulous 18 months!!
Have a great time everyone, I hope I'll see you again.
Aly xx


----------



## Rocketr

Amaranth said:


> Surreal post for me this.
> ADI last year was my first TTOC event and it was there that my daughter Courtney and I got to meet a thoroughly nice group of people. Since then I have taken my lovely red car to lots of events and met lots more great people and I am so grateful for all the advice but most of all for the friendships and welcome from the club. Earlier this ŷear I was made redundant from the University and although I have just yesterday secured two months of work in London starting in a week, it is too little too late and I have had to advertise the car.
> Tomorrow someone wants to come and see it as a potential Christmas present for his wife and I simply cannot refuse, I have to return to the Humdrum practical transport vehicle but boy it has been a fabulous 18 months!!
> Have a great time everyone, I hope I'll see you again.
> Aly xx


Sorry to hear. Hope to met tomorrow and that things pick up so you can be back in a Tt again


----------



## NaughTTy

Sad news Ally  
Hope you make to a Thames Valley meet sometime, no matter what you're driving... maybe bring the Harley!


----------



## Nem

flippers69 said:


> hi,place on the stand please


All the stand passes were allocated weeks ago I'm afraid so you won't be able to get in the club / trader entrance to park with us now unfortunately.


----------



## kapows

Nem said:


> flippers69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi,place on the stand please
> 
> 
> 
> All the stand passes were allocated weeks ago I'm afraid so you won't be able to get in the club / trader entrance to park with us now unfortunately.
Click to expand...

Nem any reason youre not replying to PM's? Have you been receiving mine? Lets get the ball rolling mate


----------



## TT K8

Amaranth said:


> Surreal post for me this.
> ADI last year was my first TTOC event and it was there that my daughter Courtney and I got to meet a thoroughly nice group of people. Since then I have taken my lovely red car to lots of events and met lots more great people and I am so grateful for all the advice but most of all for the friendships and welcome from the club. Earlier this ŷear I was made redundant from the University and although I have just yesterday secured two months of work in London starting in a week, it is too little too late and I have had to advertise the car.
> Tomorrow someone wants to come and see it as a potential Christmas present for his wife and I simply cannot refuse, I have to return to the Humdrum practical transport vehicle but boy it has been a fabulous 18 months!!
> Have a great time everyone, I hope I'll see you again.
> Aly xx


You'll be missed Aly. Fingers crossed things will pick up soon and you'll be in the market for another TT.


----------



## Amaranth

NaughTTy said:


> Sad news Ally
> Hope you make to a Thames Valley meet sometime, no matter what you're driving... maybe bring the Harley!


I might just do that


----------



## jossytt

sorry i had to shoot early guys the misses wasnt feeling too well, so we decided to go get some lunch and get changed see everyone else at the hilton later!


----------



## Gazzer

thats a shame joss, hope she feels better for tonights meal.

to the organisers! fantastic event and it was brilliant to see everyone again at ADI, shame about the weather letting it down a tad. great to meet burnsy (goosed my bum)and to finally chat to john. both vaiva and i thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and will deffinately be going again next year

i feel so sorry for the guy who hit the tyre wall and badly damaged his car, you mate are so brave!!! you went back on the stand and not like i would have done.........gone home with my tail between my legs. hope you can get it sorted and at a reasonable cost bud. sheldon it was good to meet up again and i thought sj despite only being 18" high was a lovely girl and good for you m8.
led on sofa with the fire roaring and have just put castaway on........chill time.

hope the evening meal goes well guys enjoy


----------



## phope

Fantastic day, with over 40 TTs on the club stand. Took lots of pics throughout the day, with plenty put up on the club Facebook site as we went along

Have a look at https://www.facebook.com/TTOwnersClub

I feel gutted for Dan, and I must admit I woosed out of going on the track after that, especially when it began to rain a bit just before our afternoon track session started 

Audi UK are keen to see what else they can do to help all the owners clubs with publicity and help, so we had a good chat with them about the forum, club and magazine.

Good to meet lots of our sponsors at ADI as well, and the afternoon was crowned off with both Andy and Chris winning awards in the concours, with Andy winning Best of Show 8)


----------



## phope

Here's a few random pics taken throughout the day...


----------



## phope




----------



## paulc1

Well done to the organisers of the TTOC for such a great day , I had loads of fun meeting old and new people shame it had to end , felt very sorry for the very brave owner of the qs he dealt with it much better than I would and if he's got any bodywork questions at any point just mail me 
Check out my you tube clips I took while the mighty TTOC drove round the track 











Hope you like it


----------



## bigsyd

Great evening and day at the show...highlight for me [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] finally getting to meet Little Shag..what a fooooking top guy 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Gazzer

what happened to steve's car? last track sesh he was going like the clappers the off track? hope all is ok steve bud


----------



## bigsyd

Gazzer said:


> what happened to steve's car? last track sesh he was going like the clappers the off track? hope all is ok steve bud


Steve as in V6 Steve ????


----------



## Gazzer

bigsyd said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> what happened to steve's car? last track sesh he was going like the clappers the off track? hope all is ok steve bud
> 
> 
> 
> Steve as in V6 Steve ????
Click to expand...

yes bud v6rule


----------



## bigsyd

Just been in contact with Steve ....all fine n dandy 8)


----------



## Gazzer

bigsyd said:


> Just been in contact with Steve ....all fine n dandy 8)


lyin sheite lol...........he closed sesh early and then gone.......hmmm


----------



## jamman

bigsyd said:


> Great evening and day at the show...highlight for me [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] finally getting to meet Little Shag..what a fooooking top guy 8) 8) 8)


Awww mate likewise I cooler couple you could not hope to meet and the RS roadster simply stunning.


----------



## V6RUL

Left the track early as I wasn't happy in the rain.

Car is fine and sat outside the house.

Had a great day and some good looking cars on show.

See everyone at Powerstation next week.
Steve


----------



## TTchan

Had a good day, nice to see everyone again and meet lots of new people 

Got a few pics of you guys coming in from the track but there not great as they were taken on my iPhone lol


















































































Chantelle.
Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## peter-ss

As always, here's a few of my photos of the day (unfortunately from my phone as my camera wasn't charged!).


----------



## Zebedee

Hi all,

Another great day at ADI at The Combe! Loads of fab TT's and owners! Great to see everyone!

Thanks to The TT Shop for trip round the track, which was a raffle prize win at the Gaydon meet! Such a thrill, spinning 360 degrees but luckily didn't hit anything!

Looking forward to Taunton Audi meet this Saturday!

Lin and Darren


----------



## burns

What a totally amazing day - I had such a super time. Currently at the awards dinner and posting this while I am still able! :lol:

Some really well turned-out cars today, and plenty of TTs to the extent that our stand was packed full. It was great to meet so many people and to, at long last, meet my greatest fan, our very own Gazzer!

Some great track action too during the day. The award for bravest man of the day has to go to Dan - you took everything in your stride, when the rest of us would have skulked off to lick our wounds.

Pictures in due course...


----------



## j8keith

Another great day, thanks to everyone involved in the organization, alas someone forgot to turn the thermostat up


----------



## John-H

TTOC won gold awards for club events and information


----------



## Redtoy

Congratulations TTOC for yet more awards [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Good day out , weather could have been better, felt for the owner of the black qs, think it might well of been someone else on that corner if he hadnt gone off 1st, very very greasy in that spot and it certainly slowed the rest of us down through there !

Got that out of my system now, not in my own car again !!

Thanks to all who organised, another good turn out....thanks Paul for looking at Toy !


----------



## bigbison

nice to meet every one who went , iam disapointed that we only got only 10 mins for the afternoon track session and will be contacting them on monday for a 50% refund rights right not happy


----------



## bigsyd

Shock.com  SHMBO wants to go on the track next year   ...book us a place, and on the way home Linda was on about the ring early next year 8) 8) not many of them out there out of that mold


----------



## mighTy Tee

A big thank you to Peter Hope for the track session, a big pity the track was so wet and slippery, a brief lose of all 4 wheels was enough to warn me, and I really felt for the driver of the black qS...

Good to catch up with friends old and new, as said earlier, the thermostat was set way too low.

How did Andy and Chris do in the concourse?


----------



## Hark

What happened to the Black QS?


----------



## John-H

Both Andy amd Chris won.


----------



## TT K8

Hark said:


> What happened to the Black QS?


It got too friendly with the tyres. Damaged the offside from back to front [smiley=bigcry.gif] Luckily was still driveable though.


----------



## jacko

Had a very good day and was lucky to win a ride in the R8 V10 Spyder. 8) 8)


----------



## paulc1

Redtoy said:


> Congratulations TTOC for yet more awards [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Good day out , weather could have been better, felt for the owner of the black qs, think it might well of been someone else on that corner if he hadnt gone off 1st, very very greasy in that spot and it certainly slowed the rest of us down through there !
> 
> Got that out of my system now, not in my own car again !!
> 
> Thanks to all who organised, another good turn out....thanks Paul for looking at Toy !


No probs if you pm me your email address I will send the estimate which will show everything that would need doing


----------



## TTSPORT666

TT K8 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the Black QS?
> 
> 
> 
> It got too friendly with the tyres. Damaged the offside from back to front [smiley=bigcry.gif] Luckily was still driveable though.
Click to expand...

Yes was gutted for the lad.....Castle combe is not my favorite circuit to be honest... Hence why i didn't bother going on track yesterday...Hope it was only superficial damage and the body can be repaired? 

An audi ur quattro went off later in the day, and mullered its front end... if you want a safe fun trackday with plenty of run off bedford is the best by far. So many accidents at castle combe.... 

Damien.


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

Just got home from a real great weekend 
I just want to say thank you to all the tt members that Jo and my self met from frinday night until sunday and how nice to meet so many nice people.
Also it was great to see that we got two awards on the sat night  
One for dan hope you get your qs sorted mate . Feel for you.
Andy well done for winning car of the day it was great to meet you both.
Thanks again to nick and the committee for a great weekend 

Hope to see you all soon

Phil


----------



## RICHJWALL

Hi all.

A great day out again for myself and daughter Beth.
Thanks to the TTOC for sorting the event out. The track was so much fun even in the wet. Hope the mark 1 with the damage got home safe.
Congrats to Chris and Andy for winning their show and shine groups, TT's top as ever.
Finally thanks to Paul for taking Beth round in the afternoon session.

See you all next year!

Richard and Beth


----------



## phodge

Amaranth said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad news Ally
> Hope you make to a Thames Valley meet sometime, no matter what you're driving... maybe bring the Harley!
> 
> 
> 
> I might just do that
Click to expand...

Please do!!


----------



## phodge

A superb weekend, thanks to Autometrix and TTOC. Great to catch up with old friends and make some new ones too. 

Well done to Andy and Chris for winning their respective concours prizes. 

Well done TTOC for two gold awards. 

Well done APS for your gold award - how many years in a row is that now? 

So sorry for Dan in his black qS. Happened right in front of me and frightened the life out of me, so quite how you must have been feeling I can't imagine!! [smiley=bigcry.gif] So glad you were OK and it's just bodywork damage.

Afternoon track session was much better though, even though it was starting to rain the track felt much better, there was much more grip than in the morning and I even managed to string a couple of half sensible laps together!


----------



## Rocketr

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just got home from a real great weekend
> I just want to say thank you to all the tt members that Jo and my self met from frinday night until sunday and how nice to meet so many nice people.
> Also it was great to see that we got two awards on the sat night
> One for dan hope you get your qs sorted mate . Feel for you.
> Andy well done for winning car of the day it was great to meet you both.
> Thanks again to nick and the committee for a great weekend
> 
> Hope to see you all soon
> 
> Phil


Great to met you guys and everyone else too, had a good day, even in the wet on the track!

Even managed to go to the gala dinner as there was some spare seats going, so well done to the forum on the 2 awards!! Love being part of such a good community


----------



## glslang

Some of my pics. The full set is here,

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hdrflow/se ... 084093844/

Well done to APS!


----------



## Hark

Always crashes at ADI, have been every time I've been I think. Same at Trax. I think its down to the whole pay for a session thing and the huge mix of experience. Hope the guy gets his car sorted though, as you say Combe often catches people out. Not been out there myself, but have as a passenger and we had a twitchy bum moment.

Hopefully he can pick up some cheap parts on here.


----------



## phodge

A big THANK YOU to the TTOC for their generous donation at ADI yesterday, it was very much appreciated. Thank you to the others who donated too as you've help us reach our target!! 

It's not too late to donate if you would still like to:

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge1

http://www.justgiving.com/Ella-Barrow1

Text PNDH99 £10 to 70070

Text SSGB55 £10 to 70070

Thank you so much.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just arrived home after a great weekend interesting route from the satnav on the way home but just as quick all the same


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wallsendmag said:


> Just arrived home after a great weekend interesting route from the satnav on the way home but just as quick all the same


It sure was mate  yep a good weekend shame it was the last big meet of the years


----------



## Wallsendmag

Forgot to say it was great to put so many faces to names


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

At home now. Thanks all for this amazing weekend. Thanks Dani for all your attentions and tourist visit to Avebury, John, Andrew, Peter and all people from TTOC congratulations for the awards, Andy and the blue TT guy for winner and a big thanks to Nick for the track, your TT runs very well and you are a top driver.
Have lots of pictures of this great weekend.
Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

JorgeTTCQ said:


> At home now. Thanks all for this amazing weekend. Thanks Dani for all your attentions and tourist visit to Avebury, John, Andrew, Peter and all people from TTOC congratulations for the awards, Andy and the blue TT guy for winner and a big thanks to Nick for the track, your TT runs very well and you are a top driver.
> Have lots of pictures of this great weekend.
> Cheers


Good to meet you also hope you can make it to more shows


----------



## ttemmap

I'd just like to say thanks to the organisers and good to meet some of you on the day  - look forward to more track events. Had an amazing time first time on track and was lucky to get lots of instruction sessions from the track instructor. Huuuuuuge apologies I didn't make the second session as the instructor couldn't make that time and I didn't feel good enough to go out on track by myself - especially in the wet (though it was better to do that than be a risk to other cars). Hope it wasn't a problem. Was sad to miss it.


----------



## A3DFU

It was for the tenth's time I attended ADI and it was good to see that our own TTOC stand grow year after year. 
Excellent too, to be able to put even more faces to names and to meet friends old and new 

A very special thanks to our Spanish Rep, Jorge, and his wife to come all the way from Alicante. A shame we couldn't arrange for warmer weather for you! I hope that hasn't put you off of joining in more meets bere in England 

Some really brilliant pictures there too 

Roll along ADI 2013


----------



## TT_RS

Great Day with over 40 cars on the Club Display , probably the best turnout i have ever known . Lovely Pics that captured the day. Well Done to all with Two More Gold Awards for the collection.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

ISSUES !!!

think it was "wallsendmag" who said mine sounded abit sick on the straight.. and just to confirm yes there is issues. Hoopeing it's nothing serious, as i'm going to have a poke about tomorrow night (tues) to see if i can find the issue.. ARGH !!! :roll:

Thanks for the spot though.. obviously couldn't hear the issue with the helmet on... only on the drive home did i hear that sick note of the car... Hoping it's not the turbo eating it's self with a collapse on the bearing... 

Great day... Shame about the condition of the track... Much worse than last year.. the morning session was terrible.. struggling for grip !! afternoon was much better even with the rain.. track had obviously cleaned up and got abit of heat on the tarmac by then.

Gutted for Dan, saw it being jacked up.. didn't ask if any more damage other than the cosmetic damage had been done. Hope not. was bad enough as it was.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] sad to see [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## John-H

Gazzer said:


> thats a shame joss, hope she feels better for tonights meal.
> 
> to the organisers! fantastic event and it was brilliant to see everyone again at ADI, shame about the weather letting it down a tad. great to meet burnsy (goosed my bum)and to finally chat to john. both vaiva and i thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and will deffinately be going again next year
> 
> i feel so sorry for the guy who hit the tyre wall and badly damaged his car, you mate are so brave!!! you went back on the stand and not like i would have done.........gone home with my tail between my legs. hope you can get it sorted and at a reasonable cost bud. sheldon it was good to meet up again and i thought sj despite only being 18" high was a lovely girl and good for you m8.
> led on sofa with the fire roaring and have just put castaway on........chill time.
> 
> hope the evening meal goes well guys enjoy


Great to meet up with you at last too Gary and Vaiva  In fact that's one of the best things - finally meeting the faces behind the forum AKAs. Good to see James (jamman) and Neil (neilc) too face to face at last  - That goes for meeting up with the rest of the committee too - we don't do it often enough!

So sorry to see the crumpled side of the QS. We've all dreaded something like that happening when we've been on the track. It all looked outer panel damage so I think a few repair options there. I hope you get it sorted soon.



JorgeTTCQ said:


> At home now. Thanks all for this amazing weekend. Thanks Dani for all your attentions and tourist visit to Avebury, John, Andrew, Peter and all people from TTOC congratulations for the awards, Andy and the blue TT guy for winner and a big thanks to Nick for the track, your TT runs very well and you are a top driver.
> Have lots of pictures of this great weekend.
> Cheers


Hi Jorge,

It was great to meet you both at last. I'm glad you enjoyed the weekend and got home safely. We'll be looking to write up this event for issue 33 (Winter) of "absoluTTe" magazine, (we'd better get our skates on!) - so, if you have any good pictures we can use then please send them over 

(If anyone else has some good ones then please email the high resolution originals to: editor @ ttoc.co.uk ) Thanks 



tony_rigby_uk said:


> ISSUES !!!
> 
> think it was "wallsendmag" who said mine sounded abit sick on the straight.. and just to confirm yes there is issues. Hoopeing it's nothing serious, as i'm going to have a poke about tomorrow night (tues) to see if i can find the issue.. ARGH !!! :roll:
> 
> Thanks for the spot though.. obviously couldn't hear the issue with the helmet on... only on the drive home did i hear that sick note of the car... Hoping it's not the turbo eating it's self with a collapse on the bearing...
> 
> Great day... Shame about the condition of the track... Much worse than last year.. the morning session was terrible.. struggling for grip !! afternoon was much better even with the rain.. track had obviously cleaned up and got abit of heat on the tarmac by then.
> 
> Gutted for Dan, saw it being jacked up.. didn't ask if any more damage other than the cosmetic damage had been done. Hope not. was bad enough as it was.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] sad to see [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I hope it's nothing serious Tony. What noise was it making?


----------



## Wallsendmag

It sounded like some sort of leak tbh


----------



## jamman

Was great to meet you John and a few other esp my main shag Syd.

Somehow I managed to not speak to Yellow which bugged me I was behind his lovely lady whilst she was cleaning the mats before the judging but felt it a bit rude to interupt.

Car looked great.


----------



## John-H

Wallsendmag said:


> It sounded like some sort of leak tbh


Hopefully just a hose leak then.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk

Think it may be a combination of things, boost leak, and also exhaust leak.. Fortuntly i don't think it's the manifold.. it looks like the bolt from the CAT to the downpipe is slack, one seems to be tighter than the other (more thread to the nut) going to try and get under it tonight. I have had this lose once before and nipped it up. so may whip them both off and realign and fit.. We shall see how the weather is tonight before i get under it..

Progressivly sounding worse :?


----------



## Scalpel

This looked like a great event and I'm gutted that i could not make it, especially since it is right on my doorstep!

Hoping to attend the next local event and I'm REALLY looking forward to getting my car back from the bodyshop (being looked after by paulc1) later today, i have missed it way more than i thought i might!

On a side note you Guys & Girls have some very nice looking cars and I hope i will be able to do a few little things to improve my car over the next year or two.

Hope to meet some of you soon!


----------



## mighTy Tee

The official photographers pictures:

http://negaroimaging.zenfolio.com/p13383273


----------



## Nem

Just got around to sorting my pictures out so will throw a few up.

Really had a fantastic weekend from starting out on Friday lunchtime all the way through to arriving home at Sunday teatime. This was definitely the best attended ADI weekend I've know, huge table of people on the Friday evening, just over 40 cars on the Club stand on the Saturday and two full tables of TTOC members at the Awards Evening. I want to thank everyone for their tremendous support this year, it really is showing that the hard work is all starting to pay off and everyone benefits from it.

I had an amazing time on the track, the morning session was very greasy as those of us out there know only too well. Even though the rain started just before our session in the afternoon it was actually still grippier and fun was had. Having had issues with my brakes last year I was so pleased that it all came together this time round, with new uprated pads, brand new discs and silly high temperature fluid it all held up faultlessly. I was even more pleased that I outpaced a TTS in the morning and was having a good go at a TTRS in the afternoon  Not that I was racing, at all, as I would be a muppet we were all told at the briefing.

One car I was hoping to see I thought had let me down, but the Kingfisher Blue TTRS put in an appearance late in the afternoon after having been parked in the main car park for most I the day I believe. The owner Daniel (tter) was somewhat surprised I was so excited I think so I hope I managed to explain my love for this colour without sounding too much of a freak.

The awards evening was also quite different this year with Swindon Audi having their new premises down the road from their old site which is a very striking and modern design. Was also interesting to see they had a Kingfisher Blue TTS outside on the pitch, but I'll come back to that later. For the record the meal back at the Hilton for the Awards Ceremony was by far the best we have ever had, so the moaning from previous years has paid off, I think we were all very impressed, was certainly a welcome change.

Winning two awards this year was also surprising! To even retain the Club Events Gold Award was brilliant, now 8 years running! But to add the Club Information Gold Awards was huge result which I'm sure has to be partly as a reward for our Members Area launched this year.

Ended up being a very late night on the Saturday, managed to find Ben and Mikko from Shark Performance and retire to the bar with a few of the hardcore TTOC committee members. They were also celebrating after collecting a Bronze Award for the Tuner of the Year category which is fantastic!

Sunday morning was a tad hazy and after a fairly early breakfast I simply sat and saw people off until all the TTOC party had left the hotel. Perfect opportunity to go and have just one more look at the Kingfisher TTS in Swindon Audi :lol: Drove back up the road and too some more picture for the Club magazine and ended up talking to Damien who is one of the sales staff there who I recognised from the night before. We were discussing the TTS when he said they didn't have an TTS demo cars currently available, but they did have an RS roadster if I had some spare time. Well, I certainly wasn't in any hurry now 8) and he arranged the insurance cover for me and simply gave me the keys! I thankfully found a decent bit of road which seemed to go on through the countryside for miles. The sun was out, the top was down and my God I like that car 8)

Last thing to say is a huge thank you to Jorge and his wife for joining us for the weekend. I know you both had a great weekend after speaking to you before we left but it was also great for me to be able to share in your enthusiasm for the TT and the TTOC. Was so pleased you were able to take part in a Club event like this, hopefully the track session as my passenger was ok for you too.

On the whole it was one of the most enjoyable Club events I've ever been to, so simply a thank you to everyone involved for making it brilliant!

I'll throw up some pictures now...


----------



## jossytt

Haha wouldn't say out paced  just kept me on my toes  plus ur a good driver...I'm just making excuses now haha was lovely to meet u!


----------



## Nem

jossytt said:


> Haha wouldn't say out paced  just kept me on my toes


You're probably right, but in my mind...  :lol:

I've just emailed you those pictures you asked for too.

Cheers.


----------



## jamman

Some lovely pictures there thanks for sharing.

I would hate to know just how bad the food was last year for this years to be an improvement I thought it was dire.

Was impressed to see this car almost finished and tracking as it had been a shell the week before when I had seen it.

Great to meet Syd and his lovely lady as well sorry they left early


----------



## Wallsendmag

jamman said:


> Some lovely pictures there thanks for sharing.
> 
> I would hate to know just how bad the food was last year for this years to be an improvement I thought it was dire.
> 
> Was impressed to see this car almost finished and tracking as it had been a shell the week before when I had seen it.
> 
> Great to meet Syd and his lovely lady as well sorry they left early


You wouldn't believe how bad it was


----------



## jamman

Wallsendmag said:


> You wouldn't believe how bad it was


Dave M took it out last session and said it's quicker than his green monster so I can't see your logic Andy.

The owners had never driven it and had no track day experience.

they are coming along to Snetterton with us so it will soon be flying.










I also notice some very beautiful people chatting away in the background :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

think Andrew meant the food ya numpty..........even the new cafe shack was bloody dire i thought!!! an oppertunity really missed. i might just take the BBQ to the event next year if i can park the van somewhere at the back of the stand?


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> i might just take the BBQ to the event next year


Not allowed by the, organizers, Autometrix Gazzer :?

Really excellent pictures there Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Well spotted Gazza I was talking about the food , the first year we went the meal was a lump of dry Chicken , a couple of tatties and some veg ask John H about the Veggy option lol


----------



## Gazzer

after a silly oclock time up for me bud i was a kip on the sofa with fire roaring by 5pm, otherwise would have loved to have gone to the evenings venue. i know some really good burger vans with award winning food that applied to get on for this years adi and got turned away :?


----------



## brittan

Nem said:


> I was even more pleased that I outpaced a TTS in the morning and was having a good go at a TTRS in the afternoon  Not that I was racing, at all, as I would be a muppet we were all told at the briefing.


 :lol: 
Excuses time: 
1. Out of practice; no track day for 3 years and that was 1st time in the RS
2. I had a passenger
3. Didn't really want to trash the recent new tyres
4. Didn't want to be labelled a muppet 
5. I was managing the gap :roll: 

Enough?

BTW, any news ref the short duration of that session?


----------



## John-H

I see you are practicing for the ADI write up in issue 33 Nick :wink: Nice pictures. Have you got any nice ones for A32?



Wallsendmag said:


> Well spotted Gazza I was talking about the food , the first year we went the meal was a lump of dry Chicken , a couple of tatties and some veg ask John H about the Veggy option lol


Yes, it was pasta. That's all it was - just pasta in a very thin flour and water sauce with a vague hint of cheese (I might have imagined the cheese). I had to ask for some veg to go with it. To be fair I think someone else had snaffled my option so they had to start from scratch and perhaps the barrel was empty when they scraped around in the bottom of it.

I think thare had also been a problem for a few years where when the waiters came round shouting out the veggie option and people who fancied the look of it would claim it and then there would be none left for the people who had ordered it!

Thankfully it seems to be better sorted now. I must say that the starter I had - filo pastry goats cheese with sunblush tomato and reduced balsamic dressing was one of the tastiest starters I've ever had - delicious!


----------



## jamman

I stand corrected.


----------



## A3DFU

Wallsendmag said:


> ask John H about the Veggy option lol


Or mine, which they decided to serve to someone else in their ultimate wisdom so I didn't have a main course at all !!! :evil:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

> Last thing to say is a huge thank you to Jorge and his wife for joining us for the weekend. I know you both had a great weekend after speaking to you before we left but it was also great for me to be able to share in your enthusiasm for the TT and the TTOC. Was so pleased you were able to take part in a Club event like this, hopefully the track session as my passenger was ok for you too.


Absolutely brilliant, thanks for the amazing track session, your TT feels powerful, great stability and brakes.
I have spent a great weekend with you all.

Cheers


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ask John H about the Veggy option lol
> 
> 
> 
> Or mine, which they decided to serve to someone else in their ultimate wisdom so I didn't have a main course at all !!! :evil:
Click to expand...

You mean that same year I was talking about there didn't you Dani?


----------



## A3DFU

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ask John H about the Veggy option lol
> 
> 
> 
> Or mine, which they decided to serve to someone else in their ultimate wisdom so I didn't have a main course at all !!! :evil:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean that same year I was talking about there didn't you Dani?
Click to expand...

Wasn't the "pasta-in-cheese sauce-no-veg" year but the year after when this happened:



> when the waiters came round shouting out the veggie option and people who fancied the look of it would claim it and then there would be none left for the people who had ordered it!


----------



## TTchan

Aww the ladies look lovely in that pic at the awards


----------



## burns

Aw thanks! We don't scrub up too bad!


----------



## Rocketr

Nem said:


> I had an amazing time on the track, the morning session was very greasy as those of us out there know only too well. Even though the rain started just before our session in the afternoon it was actually still grippier and fun was had. Having had issues with my brakes last year I was so pleased that it all came together this time round, with new uprated pads, brand new discs and silly high temperature fluid it all held up faultlessly. I was even more pleased that I outpaced a TTS in the morning and was having a good go at a TTRS in the afternoon  Not that I was racing, at all, as I would be a muppet we were all told at the briefing.


Don't think I did too bad keeping you in site with just a stage 1 remap and very budget tyres (£50 a corner!)


----------

